# Blackwater Extract



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

I have a juvie (maybe 4 inches) black Rhom P, and he is in a planted tank, so I have good lighting in the tank for my plants to thrive. I notice that when the lights are on, he kinda just hides behind a big rock in my tank all the time, but comes out when the lights are off. I know P's are skittish and shy, but he used to swim around more when I had lesser light in the tank. Should I go back to the lesser light, and risk my plants, or try a product like Black Water extract?


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I like black water extract or peat...Both will tint your water but my fish love it.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

up to you. Peat pellets work best.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

zippa said:


> I like black water extract or peat...Both will tint your water but my fish love it.


does it look REAL bad? I heard it turns it piss-yellow.........


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

It is definitely going to yellow up the water....As for if "it looks real bad" it's a matter of personal preference. I like the looks of tinted water as do my fish.If I wanted a crystal clear froofy show tank I would raise neons or angel fish...I try to keep it as natural as I can for my piranhas...


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

It all about personal opinion cause some people like the way the water looks from the peat and some don't. I would say go ahead and try it and see what you think. If you dont like it than you can take it out and do some water changes eventually it will go away.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I like piss yellow tank water.
So do piranhas.

(Actually, it's really not piss yellow, it's more like a nice "tea" color.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

tea color yes......looks awesome. If you don't like it, throw in some carbon for a day or two, and it will suck the color right out. Just make sure if you do have carbon in your filters, which you shouldn't, take it out or it will be a waste of money.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> tea color yes......looks awesome. If you don't like it, throw in some carbon for a day or two, and it will suck the color right out. Just make sure if you do have carbon in your filters, which you shouldn't, take it out or it will be a waste of money.


but I have a emperor filter, and the filters have carbon in them.......


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Juggalo said:


> tea color yes......looks awesome. If you don't like it, throw in some carbon for a day or two, and it will suck the color right out. Just make sure if you do have carbon in your filters, which you shouldn't, take it out or it will be a waste of money.


but I have a emperor filter, and the filters have carbon in them.......
[/quote]

Yes, but you can cut an opening in the floss and empty out the carbon, continuing to use the filter, rinsing it out occasionally as opposed to replacing it.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> tea color yes......looks awesome. If you don't like it, throw in some carbon for a day or two, and it will suck the color right out. Just make sure if you do have carbon in your filters, which you shouldn't, take it out or it will be a waste of money.


but I have a emperor filter, and the filters have carbon in them.......
[/quote]

Yes, but you can cut an opening in the floss and empty out the carbon, continuing to use the filter, rinsing it out occasionally as opposed to replacing it.
[/quote]
Gotcha--thanks!!!


----------



## Zip (Apr 17, 2005)

If you find you don't like the looks of the blackwater, you could use some floating plants to help filter the lighting. My P's hang out under my floating water sprite almost constantly, which I keep tethered towards the front of the tank, whenever the lights are on.


----------



## Juggalo (Mar 1, 2006)

I went to several stores yesterday looking for blackwater extract, and noone had it. I guess I have to buy it online or something.....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Or use peat pellets, I prefer them.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Most pet shops will order it for you and have it within a week.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

i bought it used it once.. never used it again I HATED the tint. It made it look dirty:S. maybe when my reds are bigger i may do it again.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Peat pellets also softens the water and decrease the Ph slightly and buffering it. They also provide trace elements,which are very helpful for piranha growth. I strongly recommend to use them. Tea color is inevitable. It's the keepers preference to use them or not, but they are helpful.
Lighting is another issue, piranhas in general do not like strong lighting, but they can be accustomed to it. Ligting can be done btw. 10 a.m. and 24:00. Do not panic, if they begin to hide when the lights on, after several days and if you don't feed them in these days. They will begin to swim when lights on, and they will begin to eat, eventually.

And do not forget to check Ph, before and after the peat pellet usage. And check Ph regularly during the usage until Ph is stabilized.


----------

